# New Electrical Problem



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I just ballasted a section of the layout where flex track is
joined to Peco turnouts. The first attempt to run trains
was a failure. Total loss of power on those flex track
sections that never had a problem before ballasting.

Probing with multimeter, I discover that the ballast glue had
penetrated the very tight joiner connections and blocked
the current. I solved it by soldering the joints. 

I had painted the rail sides also. Discovered that the paint
had seeped into the turnout rail pocket where the point makes
electrical contact. Had to scrape out the paint with a pointed tool.

Before ballasting that section of track had no derailment
problems. It seems that the glue pulled a rail joint that is
otherwise perfect down on one side resulting in wheels
climbing and derailing. Solution is to break the ballast
loose and put a shim under the ties to restore even rails.

Just wanted to post this so that you can be aware of 
the possibilities of problems when you ballast.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of glue did you use?
White glue? Caulking?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ed

I used the plain old Elmer's white/water mix after a
'wet' water.

I really tried hard to protect the rails by using a
small syringe applying only a few drops at a time.

My guess is that the wet water did what it is supposed
to do, ease the flow of the glue mix...and it eased right
into the joiners in 3 places. Easy solution tho. Just
solder the joint.

Don


----------

